# New tank



## dave0102 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here, but hope to become an active member.

My dad kept Malawi's for years when I was younger and now I fancy setting up a tank of my own, I've had a community tropical tank for a couple of years and fancy adding a second tank. I dont have a lot of room so I'm starting with a 3ft tank, I know this isnt ideal, but I've done a lot of research and it looks like I can keep Ps Saulosi. My plan is to get 10 with a 4 females to 1 male ratio.

I have a couple of questions:

The PH level of my tap water is low 6.3, so I'm looking at substrate and rock options. I'm thinking of either a mix of coral sand and regular sand or potentially just coral sand. Any thoughts?

In terms of rocks I'm thinking tuffa rock or limestone to help with PH. Is the rock and coral sand likely to rise the PH level too high?

Lighting, I havent really looked into this yet but the lid has two tubes, and recommendations?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

I'd go for 3m:9f if possible...3 males are less likely to fight than 2 males.

I'd bump up pH and KH (what is your test result for that?), but not with substrate and rocks. With weekly 50% water changes they just don't have time to dissolve enough to adjust your levels. I find tuffa rock and coral substrate to be rough on the fish (sharp) and expensive and not highly effective.

Use the buffer recipe in the CF Library or just baking soda.

There are lots of different sizes of tubes these days...and LEDs. What type/size does your fixture take?


----------



## dave0102 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I'll be posting pictures as I go

That ratio sounds good, I presume they should all be added at the same time?

KH is low too, but my test kit isnt the best but its between 0 and 3, I will take a look at the CF library, I've read about using baking soda previously, I believe you have to be careful as it can have a dramatic effect?

The current tubes are Sun glo 20w, I've read that I could potentially mix the bulbs to add a blue light affect, would you recommend this?

Any recommendations in terms of rocks for caves? I dont want to spend a fortune but I want something that looks good


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is that a T8 bulb? I like Zoo Med Reef Sun for a mix of white and blue color. IDK if you can get that brand in the UK.

I get rocks from my woods (no chemicals) but if you are more urban you could go to a landscape supplier for cheap and attractive rocks. Granite...basalt...pretty much anything.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

A note on crushed coral....

My only substrate in my Malawi tank is crushed coral, bought from my local fish store for about $10 for 50lbs to fill 55 gallon with some leftovers...It's coarse, and the cichlids still move it around, but I will be switching to pool filter sand soon.

Crushed coral, in my experience, has no effect on water parameters. With weekly 50% water changes, it doesn't dissolve quick enough to make a difference.

As someone who has had large gravel, finer gravel, and crushed coral in my Malawi tank, I would strongly recommend using sand as your substrate.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Crushed coral is more effective as a buffer when used as medium in a power filter, whether HOB or Can. As a substrate, the calcium is not distributed through the water column quickly, but in a filter with a strong flow it works much faster. It was more effective as a water hardening substrate in the days of Undergravel filters, as the water flow was going through it. That was when the assumption that such a substrate would do the job was formed. Almost no one uses U.G. filtration any more, but the idea has remained.

BTW, pH from the tap may not be the pH after the water sits out for a while. There are many possible reasons for the pH to be low coming out of the tap that would be temporary. Have you tested the water 24 hours after running it? If it is still 6.3, I think you are wasting your time with East African Cichlids, as you could easily keep and breed much more interesting species that prefer acid conditions.


----------



## dave0102 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks my PH is still low after 24 hours of leaving the water to stand.

Any particular species you are referring to? I'm up for suggestions


----------

